# Armour of Contempt ending :( (spoilers)



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just finished reading Armour of Contempt and i can't believe it. Can't believe they actually killed Caffran, it actually feels worse than Corbec. To me Caff had always been that trooper you could most associate with, being one of the standard rank and file at the start, and just seemed more normal than the rest. He's easily one of my favourite ghosts, and i was just hoping some deus ex machina would happen and save him. The pointlessness of his death made it so much worse, he deserved to go out like a hero, not shot by some scared little child.

Arghhhh damn you dan abnett for making me like these characters so much


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

And that's why Dan Abnett kills them, as the man said himself killing a character you have no attachment to achieves nothing, you've got to feel their loss.

Just wait for _Only in Death_ and _Blood Pact_... :grin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

But it has so much meaning doesn't it? The whole time Dallan is fighting and 'hearing' the advice of his father only to make it through the meat grinder to such a shock?

Or that Zweil wanted to be there, and in his way is responsible for what happened?


Remember, since Gun's of Tanith no one is safe; not the youngest or most well liked Ghost, nor the oldest or most influential. This is a regiment without a home, with only the slightest hope of a future surrounded by the darkness of becoming extinct. They suffer from the same problem and fate of many regiments, that their lives are finite and always at risk, but once the Ghosts are gone there will be no one left to truly remember them.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know why alarm bells didn't start ringing when Kolea gave the badge to Caff either. I suppose it's because of the protection so many characters are afforded by their name alone. Sure Corbec was that big name to shock everyone, but even then you almost always expect the main ghosts to survive. Earlier on when Criid got 'hit' by the tank, or larkin was pinned under the truck, i didn't for one moment expect them to be killed. I feel Abnett lured the reader into a false sense of security aswell by having so many canon fodder ghosts with Caff at the time, as everytime a main Ghosts is accompanied by someone new that new guy tends to get killed, and of course the randomer had already been killed. So yeah, false sense of security all over that one


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah Caff was a good character, but I think Larks has always been my favorite.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> The pointlessness of his death made it so much worse, he deserved to go out like a hero, not shot by some scared little child.


Thats the whole point in the end, Heros dont always get a heroic death.

Some days the universe just shits on your parade!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This was the point when I developed an issue with _Gaunt's Ghosts_. Bragg and Corbec I could understand, it was important to show that nobody was safe and to create tragedy in the series.. but Caffran. The original cast is dying, fast. Right now the only original protagonists left are Gaunt, Rawne, Larkin, Mkoll, Dorden and Kolea. And eventually some more of these main characters will die, and eventually the original cast of _Gaunt's Ghosts_ will be gone and we'll be left with characters that we don't know or care about as much.

Gaunt is definitely protected, perhaps Rawne is as well. But the rest, who can say. I just hope it doesn't come down to none of these characters surviving, and a new cast being pulled from the nameless, or random name generated, ranks.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I suppose they could die in a epic battle, so we would see the tanith lot go out.

However battles can be made up and other such actions, so even though in a crazy pulp fiction time fuck around, they are dead, they can still be written about till the end of time!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

By the way i've not read past Armour of Contempt yet, so don't go saying whose gonna die aswell. taaaaa


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> This was the point when I developed an issue with _Gaunt's Ghosts_. Bragg and Corbec I could understand, it was important to show that nobody was safe and to create tragedy in the series.. but Caffran. The original cast is dying, fast. Right now the only original protagonists left are Gaunt, Rawne, Larkin, Mkoll, Dorden and Kolea. And eventually some more of these main characters will die, and eventually the original cast of _Gaunt's Ghosts_ will be gone and we'll be left with characters that we don't know or care about as much.
> 
> Gaunt is definitely protected, perhaps Rawne is as well. But the rest, who can say. I just hope it doesn't come down to none of these characters surviving, and a new cast being pulled from the nameless, or random name generated, ranks.


Kolea isn't an original protagonist, he's Verghast. You seem to have missed out Caffran's missus and a fair few others if we're including Verghast Ghosts as well.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The originals still alive that i can think of off the top of my head include: Gaunt, Rawne, Mkoll, Bonin, Beltayn, Raglon, Varl, Larkin, Brostin, Dorden, Merrt, Meryn, Domor, Caober, Hwlan, Leyr, Dremmond.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Milo was kicking around but it seems hes burgaled of somewere into the hulu!


----------

